# Woodworking and Manufacturing in 1918



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 2, 2019)

I found this very interesting film on YouTube that I think you will enjoy. It is about how the planes were built using spruce for WWI in 1918. Starting with the logging of the big spruce trees, this historical film shows the entire process of building the bi-planes for war. I found it to be fascinating as it shows the machinery for woodworking and metalworking at that time. I was surprised by how many women were involved in the factories, long before Rosie the Riveter era in WWII.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2019)

I love it! Interesting video. The size of those trees they cut down at the beginning omg. Huge!!!
The text that pops up on the screen could have been a longer duration than 1.2 seconds. And that music is horrible. Thankfully theres a pause button, and even better...a mute button.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Apr 3, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I found this very interesting film on YouTube that I think you will enjoy. It is about how the planes were built using spruce for WWI in 1918. Starting with the logging of the big spruce trees, this historical film shows the entire process of building the bi-planes for war. I found it to be fascinating as it shows the machinery for woodworking and metalworking at that time. I was surprised by how many women were involved in the factories, long before Rosie the Riveter era in WWII.




Hello Larry,

What a wonderful piece of history, the era of the true American Lady and Gentlemen. Look how neatly dressed everyone was no matter the working conditions.

Thanks for sharing and have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## janamacon (May 25, 2022)

Yes, I also heard how Soviet scientists invented such planes. I remember it was called the U-2, and the design was made of composite products. The hull was wooden with canvas planking, with wings made of steel pipes with wooden planking. The rims of wings and fins were made of duralumin. I would never have thought it could fly. The engine housing was steel tubing. The front of the fuselage was made of plywood boarding. It's amazing. I've seen airplanes being made now, as I work in the packing shop at (admin edited out spam) But back then, people could do some pretty amazing things.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2022)

janamacon said:


> Yes, I also heard how Soviet scientists invented such planes. I remember it was called the U-2, and the design was made of composite products.


U-2 was a pretty famous American spy plane. I think the Russians finally shot one down and marched pilot (powell?)through streets if I remember right. 50-70s 
Edit- 1960 Francis Gary powers


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2022)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I found this very interesting film on YouTube that I think you will enjoy. It is about how the planes were built using spruce for WWI in 1918. Starting with the logging of the big spruce trees, this historical film shows the entire process of building the bi-planes for war. I found it to be fascinating as it shows the machinery for woodworking and metalworking at that time. I was surprised by how many women were involved in the factories, long before Rosie the Riveter era in WWII.


Men were all in war.


----------



## JonathanH (May 28, 2022)

That was a cool video. Especially the big trees on the rail car. Massive!


----------

